# UK Soap and Drama Discussion > Coronation Street > The Rumour Mill >  Linda Sykes Baldwin

## tammyy2j

If Jacqueline Pirie would not return, would a recast work?

How did she leave again, I thought Mike forgave her for her affair with Mark but not him

----------


## Perdita

> If Jacqueline Pirie would not return, would a recast work?
> 
> How did she leave again, I thought Mike forgave her for her affair with Mark but not him


I think she just left, I remember there was suspicion Mark might have killed her but she was found to live in Ireland eventually.  In real life, Jacqueline was pregnant and went on maternity leave .. but never returned

----------

